# Ramen



## Ceuper (Jun 18, 2009)

Ramen noodles.


----------



## Isen (Jun 18, 2009)

I've never tried them, and I never plan on doing so.


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 18, 2009)

Ramen substitutes count.


----------



## Isen (Jun 18, 2009)

I've never tried Ramen substitutes, and I never plan on doing so.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes yes restaurant ramen.
Maybe cup ramen.
No no brick ramen.


----------



## Torrent (Jun 18, 2009)

Chashuumen with some miso and gyoza is pretty great, but I don't care for the prepackaged bricks and cups.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 18, 2009)

Shitposting in a fail thread.


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 18, 2009)

I dislike the cups purely because I hate throwing out styrofoam. The bricks are pretty awesome, especially if you add vegetables and stuff. Restaurant style obviously takes the cake but that's not really the point of this.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 18, 2009)

Nope.  No ramen for me.  I can afford better.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 18, 2009)

Real men don't eat ramen, they make Macaroni & Cheese FROM SCRATCH.  None of that KD crap.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 18, 2009)

I used to like it but every time I've had it recently I've felt sick :S No more ramen plz. Unless I'm very sick, then it's awesome (Irony?)


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Real men don't eat ramen, they make Macaroni & Cheese FROM SCRATCH.  None of that KD crap.



If I was going to make macaroni and cheese I would make some real to eat. Ramen and KD is for when you just don't fucking feel like it.


----------



## Magikian (Jun 18, 2009)

Restaurant style is <3

Cup and brick are something I eat for like a quick snack or something.



AshleyAshes said:


> Real men don't eat ramen, they make Macaroni & Cheese FROM SCRATCH.  None of that KD crap.



I don't think you get a say on what real men do.

:V


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 18, 2009)

i eat ramen (and other noodles, pastas etc) regularly. once again i find myself telling you to click the link on my sig.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jun 18, 2009)

I love the cups, the bricks are okay, but restaurant is amazing.
Went here not too long ago in Little Tokyo, Los Angeles:
http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/3305/dscf7661.jpg

^^


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jun 18, 2009)

Ramen is great, until you have to eat it for more than one meal in a day. 

Also, praise the great flying spaghetti monster, RAMEN!!!


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 18, 2009)

> Also, praise the great flying spaghetti monster, RAMEN!!!


carbo diem! praise his noodlyness for blessing this thread with his noodly appendage. Ramen


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 18, 2009)

Real men eat Pot Noodles drawn from the mines of Wales.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 18, 2009)

Magikian said:


> I don't think you get a say on what real men do.


 
Hey, real cooking skills are useful.  You can make real honest to god Mac & Cheese for like $3-$4.  After I first made it, I took one bite and was like 'Oh man... I can never go back to KD ever agian.'.

Besides, cooking is an attractive skill.  Wanna impress a man?  Make a roast.  He'll never leave you.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 18, 2009)

lol instant noodles


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2009)

Oriental brick ramen is my hangover food. <3  I lie on the floor and eat a big bowl of it.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nope.  No ramen for me.  I can afford better.



You live with your parents.



AshleyAshes said:


> Real men don't eat ramen, they make Macaroni & Cheese FROM SCRATCH.  None of that KD crap.



KD is disgusting.



AshleyAshes said:


> Besides, cooking is an attractive skill.  Wanna impress a man?  Make a roast.  He'll never leave you.



Will you marry me


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Will you marry me


 
I dunno.  Any man I marry will have to be keen on adoption.  No slack on that point with me either.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 18, 2009)

so, i'm still the only person to vote 'live on it' eh?


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I dunno.  Any man I marry will have to be keen on adoption.  No slack on that point with me either.



Adoption is a wonderful thing. :3


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Adoption is a wonderful thing. :3



You're in there


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 18, 2009)

I dislike noodles in general.


----------



## Magikian (Jun 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Hey, real cooking skills are useful.  You can make real honest to god Mac & Cheese for like $3-$4.  After I first made it, I took one bite and was like 'Oh man... I can never go back to KD ever agian.'.
> 
> Besides, cooking is an attractive skill.  Wanna impress a man?  Make a roast.  He'll never leave you.



I didn't say cooking wasn't manly.

Hell, my dad is a massive bloke, and he cooks, and pretty damn well, too.


----------



## Kaizou (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay kids,who are the two animu/narutard faggots who selected Live on it D8


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2009)

Kaizou said:


> Okay kids,who are the two animu/narutard faggots who selected Live on it D8



More likely they are just college students who actually do live on it because they spend all of the rest of their money on alcohol :T


----------



## Torrent (Jun 18, 2009)

When I was poor, I ate unadulterated oatmeal and brown rice.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 18, 2009)

Now when we talk ramen noodles, we're talking about the hard tack you add water to right? Not the delicious bowl of hand made ramen noodles you can find at a japanese cafe that serves traditional cuisine that are extremely delicious. Cause if it's not the latter, then the only thing I use ramen for are my stir fry recipes.


----------



## Jack (Jun 18, 2009)

ramen noodles are like my staple diet!
not to mention there is like nothing to them, I have gone from 200 to 195 in like 2 weeks!
I actually can really see my abs now! too bad I Fa wont let me upload my pic's.


----------



## Koray (Jun 18, 2009)

I've never eaten, but I want to taste them...
Although I must travel to Athens or some other town to get Ramen :V My city sucks...


----------



## Superbeast (Jun 18, 2009)

Ramen noodles are good. I also stick in some meat made to look like tofu. Yum.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2009)

Lime chili flavor. That is all.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 18, 2009)

High in sodium, filling, and cheap.  Mmmm.  :9

I'll be going back to brick ramen if times get tight again.  BTW, a quick trick to reduce your sodium intake is to pour out the water after you add the flavor packet.

Oddly enough, the most common way I eat cup ramen (when I do) is dry, slightly crushing the cup to break loose the ramen, then just nibbling on it like an idle snack.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 18, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I've never eaten, but I want to taste them...
> Although I must travel to Athens or some other town to get Ramen :V My city sucks...



Dont suppose you know a guy called Niall staying near you right now?



ArielMT said:


> High in sodium, filling, and cheap.  Mmmm.  :9
> 
> I'll be going back to brick ramen if times get tight again.  BTW, a quick trick to reduce your sodium intake is to pour out the water after you add the flavor packet.
> 
> Oddly enough, the most common way I eat cup ramen (when I do) is dry, slightly crushing the cup to break loose the ramen, then just nibbling on it like an idle snack.



That's really ...odd. Seriously?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2009)

My favorite way to eat Ramen is to eat it plain and uncooked, then make soup with the packets later. So it's not that odd.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> My favorite way to eat Ramen is to eat it plain and uncooked, then make soup with the packets later. So it's not that odd.



Plain uncooked ramen? I cant accept that.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Plain uncooked ramen? I cant accept that.


It tastes like potato chips, seriously.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> It tastes like potato chips, seriously.



Really? I need to investigate this. To the kitchen!


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 18, 2009)

It's crunchy, I tried the curry kind and it was actually nice. Thanks for that.

I'd eat more but I think I'll be sick if I do.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2009)

Glad you liked it :3


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 18, 2009)

BTW, at first I thought this was a poll on which brand was better.

Maruchan FTW.  Top Ramen FTL, though other Nissin brands are good.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Glad you liked it :3



Always open to new food, no matter how odd. Next on the list is fried scorpion.



ArielMT said:


> BTW, at first I thought this was a poll on which brand was better.
> 
> Maruchan FTW.  Top Ramen FTL, though other Nissin brands are good.



I think Koka brand kicks ass.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2009)

Love the stuff. I'm going to die before I'm 40.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 18, 2009)

secretfur said:


> That's really ...odd. Seriously?



Yup.  It's already cooked, just dried.  All you're doing is rehydrating and reheating it.



secretfur said:


> I'd eat more but I think I'll be sick if I do.



If it was brick ramen, you'll definitely feel sick, like "I can't believe I ate the whole thing" sick.  Cup ramen tends to not have as much.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 18, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Yup.  It's already cooked, just dried.  All you're doing is rehydrating and reheating it.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was brick ramen, you'll definitely feel sick, like "I can't believe I ate the whole thing" sick.  Cup ramen tends to not have as much.



Actually, I'm sick because I ate pizza too fast. But that's good information anyway, I was thinking of eating a brick of the stuff to see how long it would last me.


----------



## Azure (Jun 18, 2009)

Fresh ramen is the only kind of ramen worth eating.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Fresh ramen is the only kind of ramen worth eating.



There is a ramen restaurant in NYC that I went to with my cousin when I visited. That was some of the tastiest (and spiciest!) food I've ever had.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> There is a ramen restaurant in NYC that I went to with my cousin when I visited. That was some of the tastiest (and spiciest!) food I've ever had.



Lucky bastard. Fresh ramen is impossible to get here, I'd probably have to go to Belfast or Dublin to get some. Two places I hate very, very much.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 18, 2009)

Ramen is a wonderful food. I wish I could try some real Ramen though, not the instant out-of-the-package crap.


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 18, 2009)

Hahaha. I am pleasantly surprised that so many share my affections for this quick and salty meal. All my friends back in elementary used to eat the bricks raw at lunch. I've never done that.


----------



## Kume (Jun 18, 2009)

*I live on the shit. Acctualy...I think I'm gonna go make some, crack an egg in it, and put some chopped chicken in. And maybe some Sriracha sauce.....Mmmmm.......*drools**


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 18, 2009)

I like Ramen. 

Its interesting to see that people here eat the stuff plain and uncooked. My sisters do that, and I figured it was just them being weird.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 18, 2009)

bleh, can't stand uncooked ramen. the packaged stuff isn't that bad, depending on the brand you buy or where you get it.


----------



## Azure (Jun 18, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> bleh, can't stand uncooked ramen. the packaged stuff isn't that bad, depending on the brand you buy or where you get it.


I dunno, the packaged stuff is pretty goddamn terrible, it tastes like somebody rubbed their salty ass balls all over it, and then dipped it in salt after soaking it in salt and packing it in salt and then seasoning it with salt only to boil it in salt water and FUCKING TOO MUCH GODDAMN SALT DO YOU PEOPLE WONDER WHY AMERICANS HAVE SO MANY FUCKING CASES OF CARDIAC ARREST FUCKING TOO MUCH SALT YOU GODDAMN NECKBEARD FUCKS!!!!  STOP EATING TRASH!


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 18, 2009)

Chya.
Great stuff, especially in hard times.


----------



## Takun (Jun 18, 2009)

No, because I end up having too much of it D:


----------



## pheonix (Jun 18, 2009)

ramen is cheap therefore it is necessary.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I dunno, the packaged stuff is pretty goddamn terrible, it tastes like somebody rubbed their salty ass balls all over it, and then dipped it in salt after soaking it in salt and packing it in salt and then seasoning it with salt only to boil it in salt water and FUCKING TOO MUCH GODDAMN SALT DO YOU PEOPLE WONDER WHY AMERICANS HAVE SO MANY FUCKING CASES OF CARDIAC ARREST FUCKING TOO MUCH SALT YOU GODDAMN NECKBEARD FUCKS!!!!  STOP EATING TRASH!



Don't forget the salt.

I suppose it's there to hide the cardboard taste, but really that goes with "instant" anything.

I've actually had the pleasure of having ramen as real as Japanese fast food could produce: a few ramen bars in Yokosuka, and at least one ramen bar in Sasebo.  Great stuff, and not nearly as salty as the instant stuff.


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 19, 2009)

I dont eat ramen. I eat instant-noodles.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> ramen is cheap therefore it is necessary.


 
Mashed potatos with gravy is also cheap and it's far more awesome.  Try that.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> it tastes like somebody rubbed their salty ass balls all over it



So what you're saying is that you secretly love it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

I basically live on it..

too poor to afford real food.

oh yeah and I also steal food from the trash.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I basically live on it..
> 
> too poor to afford real food.
> 
> oh yeah and I also steal food from the trash.



Steal bottles from the recycle instead. Turn them in for cash and buy yourself some ramen.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 19, 2009)

I had some ramen today.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 19, 2009)

Instant ramen is to much work, I just can't be bothered. There are plenty of dirt cheap food substitutes I could be poisoning myself with that aren't nearly as much of a hassle. As for the real stuff I've never tried it, I don't eat at restaurants much at all anymore :V .


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 19, 2009)

Brick ramen.
I think someone on here posted this procedure for it...
Boil, drain, butter, season, eat.

Much better, as I'm not a fan of soups.



AshleyAshes said:


> Mashed potatos with gravy is also cheap and it's far more awesome.  Try that.


Mashed potatoes and gravy take longer to cook. Would you like me to explain the concept of "convenience food"?



> Wanna impress a man?  Make a roast.  He'll never leave you.


You say that like it's a good thing.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 19, 2009)

as much as i hate to sound like some anime-lover, ramen is AMAZING.

how can you not like it? it's, like, ten cents for a box of it and it's made with water. IT REQUIRES NOTHING TO MAKE.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 19, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> as much as i hate to sound like some anime-lover, ramen is AMAZING.


Hey, don't worry about that. People in North America were eating ramen back when it was still called Japanimation 



> how can you not like it? it's, like, ten cents for a box of it and it's made with water. IT REQUIRES NOTHING TO MAKE.


What about heat? :V


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 19, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Hey, don't worry about that. People in North America were eating ramen back when it was still called Japanimation
> 
> 
> What about heat? :V



...two sticks make a flame! YOU CAN MAKE IT IN THE FOREST.

also, related.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0WTjNUva4A


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 19, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ...two sticks make a flame! YOU CAN MAKE IT IN THE FOREST.


But where are you going to get sticks in the city? Or a cave? :twisted:



> also, related.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0WTjNUva4A


Ugh! Three seconds in and my ears are already hemorrhaging. No thank you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> Steal bottles from the recycle instead. Turn them in for cash and buy yourself some ramen.



:/ sorry, the city steals all the glass and there's no where to take it to get money for it. 

metal, on the other hand, is a very profitable business...
I got paid $20 for two computers. 
and $10 for some copper.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Brick ramen.
> I think someone on here posted this procedure for it...
> Boil, drain, butter, season, eat.
> 
> ...



I eat ramen raw. I take the package and sprinkle some flavouring on it, then eat it like a giant cracker.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jun 19, 2009)

I like using ramen noodles as parts of bigger recipes. One is making the chicken noodles like normal, then draining the water, adding a little bit of milk and butter (and of course the favoring). Then get some chicken, cut it into small slices, and add it. 

Another one is make the noodles (without the flavoring packet), drain the water, add a can of cream of mushroom and a can of tuna fish. Yum. ^_^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I eat ramen raw. I take the package and sprinkle some flavouring on it, then eat it like a giant cracker.


A lot of people seem to do that.

I used to eat raw spaghetti noodles as a child. I can't do that anymore, though--it gets stuck in my teeth--so I don't think I'll try this.



Zrcalo said:


> metal, on the other hand, is a very profitable business...
> I got paid $20 for two computers.
> and $10 for some copper.


 That's true. Some people in US cities have been looting condemned buildings for their pipes and wiring.

 Legal issues aside, it seems like a pretty good racket.


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 19, 2009)

Ramen is made of hot, steamy win ^^ .............. Heehehehehe! I lieks the sound of that!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 19, 2009)

I've never had Ramen, sounds pretty nice though.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 20, 2009)

There's a Japanese place right across the street from my place of employment.

The ramen averages between $8 and $12 for a huge bowl. The seafood ramen is the most expensive, though it's loaded to the brim with a little bit of everything. They do udon, as well.

Comfort food, pretty much. One bowl is enough to keep me fed all day.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 20, 2009)

I eat it raw and use the seasoning as flavoring...sorta turning it into a bag of chips.



Yummeh xP


----------



## Steve the Backup Account (Jun 20, 2009)

Ramen is actually high in sodium chloride/salt and is bad for your well being. Have fun with those noodles of death.


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 20, 2009)

Never had ramen.
Never see it sold anywhere around here.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 20, 2009)

Bathos said:


> There's a Japanese place right across the street from my place of employment.
> 
> The ramen averages between $8 and $12 for a huge bowl. The seafood ramen is the most expensive, though it's loaded to the brim with a little bit of everything. They do udon, as well.
> 
> Comfort food, pretty much. One bowl is enough to keep me fed all day.



You lucky...

I never saw a ramen bar that didn't also serve udon.



Steve the Backup Account said:


> Ramen is actually high in sodium chloride/salt and is bad for your well being. Have fun with those noodles of death.



It's not the noodles, it's the flavoring packet.  And by the way, salt in moderation is actually good for you and necessary for survival.


----------



## Shindo (Jun 20, 2009)

should have been a flavor survey


----------



## Get-dancing (Jun 21, 2009)

Tastes like plastic.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, I eat ramen. Last time I ate some was with some mashed potatoes, crackers, and bar-b-que sauce.'


Oddly enough it tasted good mixed together. It's something I'd try again.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jun 21, 2009)

CUP RAMEN!


----------



## Linzys (Jun 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Yes yes restaurant ramen.
> Maybe cup ramen.
> No no brick ramen.


This.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jun 21, 2009)

Ramen is the greatest thing ever conceived by man.

$.10 a pack and absolutely nothing nutritious about them, just sodium and dehydrated noodles.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jun 21, 2009)

I have eaten ramen on more than a few occasions, but let me say you don't have to use the season salt that comes with it, I sometimes use pasta sauce from a jar. I have even made a salad with it.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jun 21, 2009)

No Ramen for me, definitely prefer easy mac, lol


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Tastes like plastic.



You're supposed to take it out of the package first.


----------



## MHFC (Jun 21, 2009)

hmm what is this ramen you speak of?


----------



## RaveUtopiaCat (Jun 21, 2009)

Man Ramen is SO good I <3 Oriental and chicken, but only if the chicken is the real ramen not the American ones.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 22, 2009)

You're all disgusting, man. Try a goddamn restaurant for a change.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 22, 2009)

Preparing and cooking my own food is healthier, less expensive, and much more satisfying.  Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 22, 2009)

Just saying. :V

Instant noodles are gross.


----------



## RaveUtopiaCat (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh no I dip into my culinary skills from time to time, but snacks are still good XD


----------



## S@ndy K1tty (Jun 23, 2009)

Dang, ramen sounds really good right now. The restaraunts do a great job, and my friend Jon can take the bricks and turn them into a Pinoy work of art. i hate typing hungry... *grumbles*


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 23, 2009)

i have discovered a brand of ramen noodles that taste better than the restaraunt ones! and it comes in a styrofoam cup, with a free plastic fork!


----------



## Leostale (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the spicy one


----------

